# Honda HSS928AWD or Ariens hydro pro



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a HS724 blower which I like a lot. Never had a problem with it. I want to upgrade to an electric start 28 inch with the steering assist. I have been reading about all the chute clogging with the Honda. I want electric start for sure. My wife will eventually have to use this as I am 75 and have been diagnosed with chronic leukemia and don't know how long I have. I still feel pretty good. I have a 60" blower on the back of our Kubota 3400 but my wife will not drive it. 



We have a 300 foot drive and 100x50 foot parking area. Anyway I am wondering if Honda has fixed the problem with clogging. In any case I will keep the HS24 for a backup machine. 



I have narrowed it down to Ariens or Honda. 



Would like experienced opinions. Thanks, Al


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

In the 28" size, the Ariens blowers have more power. Both are well built. If you can find dealers that have them in stock, go look at and touch both in person to see if you like the controls or something better on one vs the other.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the Honda HSS928AWD and the new chute has fixed the clogging problem with a trial of one snowball-packing snow so far since the new chute. I think that the Honda is a bit underpowered at 270 cc. The track models are easier to maneuver because they do not ride up at the end of the drive pile like the wheeled models. The wheeled model takes some upper body strength to get through the end of drive pile.

The Honda is well-built. It has a carb shut-off switch and also a large hand-operated screw to drain the carb/tank at the end of the season. The Honda's electric start is great and the Honda engines are known for starting every time. The trigger steering works well and makes turning the machine quite easy. If I had to rebuy, I would step up to the Honda HSS1332ATD. It has an auger protection system which stops the augers if you hit a log or a newspaper. The sheer pin does not break and require a fix. It's a real advantage that no other manufacturer has yet. 

Sorry to hear about your health. 
Regards, Miles


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

allens209 said:


> I have a HS724 blower which I like a lot. Never had a problem with it. I want to upgrade to an electric start 28 inch with the steering assist. I have been reading about all the chute clogging with the Honda. I want electric start for sure. My wife will eventually have to use this as I am 75 and have been diagnosed with chronic leukemia and don't know how long I have. I still feel pretty good. I have a 60" blower on the back of our Kubota 3400 but my wife will not drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an Hs724wa for 20 years and loved it. I bought an hss928aatd last year. After experiencing the clog issue ast year I've since installed the new chute and installed a bigger jet on the carb. This year I've put it through 3 good snow falls with lots of eod slush and have had no further issues except that I've noticed this year the steering control when turning left seems like it may need and adjustments. With size of area you have the 1332 might be better just to clear more area more quickly.


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

I got an HSS724ATD this year. Partly because I wanted it, but mostly because my gf who is in the second half of her 60s also has to be able to use it since we tend to get a storm every-time I'm out of town for work. She has no problem running it across the lawn, into the goat pen, and wherever else it needs to be used. I think the tracks are the way to go for ease of use. The fact that the machine can hold the bucket off the ground for the operator is a godsend. And it's hard to beat the traction of tracks - especially with the hydrostatic drive where you can literally inch them along.

I'd recommend having your wife do the test driving. Buy the machine for HER to use, rather than buying what you want.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

The person who will be using the machine should go test drive it with you.

I would think of the future and go with what it most comfortable and easiest to control form them.

The machine may only get harder to control as the years go on. A smaller machine with a larger engine, to prevent clogging, may be a good option.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks all for the input. I will for sure be taking her with to test it. She has no problem using the HS724 and I am keeping that one. We only clear snow from the blacktop areas. 



Now I have another thing to consider, tracks or wheels. I would prefer the Honda so how can I tell if a new one has the new chute? I don't want to get an old one that has been sitting in inventory.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

*Photo of revised chute HSS928*

Here's a photo of the revised chute.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Which ever Honda you decide on, tracks for sure. They are everybit as maneuverable as the wheeled models for only a small bump in price.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

I had an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 (wheeled) that I replaced with the HSS1332ATD (track). The Honda embarrasses the Ariens in every way, shape, and form. The only thing it had that I missed was heated grips, and the bucket had thicker metal. Performance wise the bucket would ride up over everything even with 30 pounds added to the front, and was a bear to turn and keep straight. I can use the Honda for hours and not be tired at all, where the Ariens would wear me out in 30 min. Originally ordered the RapidTrack because of the clogging complaints but switched to the Honda and glad I did. The machine never fights me, never gets stuck, and has made operating it almost a pleasure. The Ariens was intolerable most times and reverse was woefully under-powered. If you have a small residential driveway then fine, but for commercial or heavy duty use the Honda is a dream. And mine doesn't clog at all with the original chute in heavy wet Maine snow.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Look at and touch them both in person. The quality of the Honda greatly surpasses the ariens imo. Also, I would go with the 1332 Honda. Only a small price to pay for all that extra power. And they don't weigh much more than the 28" either, so ease of handling is no different.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

We went down to the Honda dealer and my wife loved the HSS928AT track model. It will be delivered this evening. It has the old style chute but my dealer, whom I trust and have been using them for over 20 years, said if I have a problem he will get me the new chute. He said he uses the same model at home and never had a clog no has he had anyone complain to him about clogging. I may use fluid film or PAM although I have never done that on my HS724 and it has never clogged. I suspect some clogging issues arise from going to fast into heavy wet snow.



I asked about rejetting and he said he would do that if I wanted but asked me to try it first. Fair enough for me.


I'm actually looking forward to snow now, I can't believe I said that. I never even looked at the Ariens.


Thanks everyone for the replies. Al


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

allens209 said:


> We went down to the Honda dealer and my wife loved the HSS928AT track model. It will be delivered this evening. It has the old style chute but my dealer, whom I trust and have been using them for over 20 years, said if I have a problem he will get me the new chute. He said he uses the same model at home and never had a clog no has he had anyone complain to him about clogging. I may use fluid film or PAM although I have never done that on my HS724 and it has never clogged. I suspect some clogging issues arise from going to fast into heavy wet snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/k-Kqbv9tKoY
After seeing this I would insist on the new chute design to future proof the machine.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

My 1 year old HSS928 has the old chute and it works just fine. No intentions to make the switch. What i would do differently, is buy the HSS1332, especially with 500 feet of lane way. It's not to late to change your mind.....


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

The 28 I can drive between our cars in the garage to store it up front. We have a long heated garage with a floor drain and I like to keep the blowers in there so they melt off. The 32 would be too tight.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

I'd park the snowblower off to the side on a drip tray. The 13hp is well worth a little change in routine.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Congrats and the very best of luck with that new machine. I just bought a 1332 but would have also gone for the 928 if it was available with the auger protection system. I have a gravel driveway and also blow out a fair amount of grassed yard (to get to firewood) and the APS should be a tremendous help, or so I am hoping. If you do not have any rough ground then the other tracked Hondas should work very well for you- they really are nice, very well refined machines. And IMO the easiest snowblower to use provided the user learns the magic lesson of letting the machine do the work, if you try to muscle it around it will beat you half- to- death. But with the new bucket adjust (effortless) and the new track clutches (effortless for wider turns, very little effort for tight turns) they will do the actual work for you.



allens209 said:


> We went down to the Honda dealer and my wife loved the HSS928AT track model. It will be delivered this evening. It has the old style chute but my dealer, whom I trust and have been using them for over 20 years, said if I have a problem he will get me the new chute. He said he uses the same model at home and never had a clog no has he had anyone complain to him about clogging. I may use fluid film or PAM although I have never done that on my HS724 and it has never clogged. I suspect some clogging issues arise from going to fast into heavy wet snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Enjoy your new Honda. They are built to last.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have played with it a bit in the heated barn. It does steer pretty easy. The only thing I noticed is the chute rotation is kind of slow compared to the hand crank on the HS724. It will be OK though. It's too cold to go out and blow any snow on the driveway edges. Last night was -26 with a high today of -14 with -40 wind chill. Tonight they are predicting -32. It will be warm soon again.


The auger protection system is a nice feature. I have a slip clutch on my 60"3 point hitch rototiller but you have to service that regularly or it will freeze up. I hope Honda's APS does not do that. I have only broke a shear pin once and that was at the farm across the road from me. I was helping him out with some drifts and hit a large branch.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

allens209 said:


> We went down to the Honda dealer and my wife loved the HSS928AT track model. It will be delivered this evening. It has the old style chute but my dealer, whom I trust and have been using them for over 20 years, said if I have a problem he will get me the new chute. He said he uses the same model at home and never had a clog no has he had anyone complain to him about clogging. I may use fluid film or PAM although I have never done that on my HS724 and it has never clogged. I suspect some clogging issues arise from going to fast into heavy wet snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're working with a good dealer. Congrats on the new machine. After 20 years with the wheel version 724, I've been very happy with the track drive. Takes all the effort out of turning as well, which could be tiring with the wheeled version.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

